# Pantorouter- Do you use it?



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

I am considering buying Matthias Wandel's plans to make his Pantorouter. The only thing holding me back is that it looks like it would be a hassle and tempermental to set up. Has anyone out there made one? If so, how often do you use it? I don't want to build one and never use it.

I am in the middle of building a set of triple bunkbeds for my kids and I'm tired of making tenons. Mortises are easy enough with jigs and a plunge router, but I want a quicker and easier way to cut and match tenons that won't break the bank like the Domino.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I've watched videos on making Pantorouters. decided not to make one. I use a dado blade at the table saw for the tenon cuts with a table saw sled. If your doing mass production, then a Pantorouter is nice to have. How often would you use the Pantorouter after the bunk beds are made. That may be your deciding factor.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I looked at Matthias's wood plans and then I bit the bullet so to speak and bought the commercial, aluminum, PantoRouter. Not cheap but it does a great job of mortise and tenons, dove tail and box joints. and other applications needing precise repetitive routing. In many cases your imagination is the limit. it is not particularly "fussy" to set up but I think the wooden, do it yourself mode,l would be and the latter would not be as accurate…plus it would take a lot of time and patience to make it. Matthias actually has a video comparing the two although it was an early model of the metal PantoRouter…it has gotten better.

It is one of those tools where you need to seriously ask do I really need it and will I make good use of it or should I spend the money on something need more. In my case the answer was "maybe" but my loving wife was looking for a nice birthday present to get me so I went for it.

If you don't already have a mortising machine and or a dove tail cutting guide, or a finger joint set up, or a horizontal router set up then consider making the investment. The are regularly adding new templates to expand the useage.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

This is a double thread post. There is more discussion on the other identical thread?
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/305218


----------

